# I'm Obsessed by the VW Bora, why?????



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Never owned one, it is like some perverted fetish I have, think they look fantastic but don't know why, a boring four door saloon, with no performance!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

You can get them with the v6 4 motion which are supposed to be "nippy"

they are extremly nice once modified tastefully


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I remember a guy i worked with had bought the 6 speed sport 150bhp model in reflex silver when it just came out. It was quick enough, had full leather. It was really nice.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Deck, Tint, Wheels.

Have a seriously cool looking motor!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

"No Performance"

1.8T with a remap would be fun, TDI (130/150) with a remap again FUN and the 2.8 V6 4Motion not only fun, but the sound of the V6 is addictive.

I did consider one before getting the passat, but the one i decided to get was too much of a steal


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a leon cupra r, which is fun, so I know it can be fun, but it is like the bird at the disco your mates can't stand but!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

buy one!

you will love it!

lock this thread!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've always fancied a raven blue one with the 170ps v5


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Those examples above look dreadful. Lol :doublesho Why do people do that to cars?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Those examples above look dreadful. Lol :doublesho Why do people do that to cars?


Its the whole Dub scene look.

So basically all show, no go. My friend has a PD130 bora remapped, its alight quite nippy but I wouldn't exactly call it fast.

Nice cars though and less soul destroying that the Passat to drive.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not into the Bora as such but agree they can be made to look quite cool, I mean they're not generally performance cars but suit the dub look.

A good friend of mine has one on airbags...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

its a better option that a Passat imo. I too used to quite like these as a compact saloon, but i've definitely swung back into the hot hatch market.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think there is good reason not many people bought one.

They are ugly.

I honestly don't see the point in buying a car like the Bora and pumping thousand into it to conform to the Dub scene and only do what plenty of other have done before.

Most of the Dub scene cars just look silly.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The thing with the Dub scene is that everything has to be as low as possible.

Now I don't mind a low car, air/hydraulic suspension is all well and good if you want your car inches from the ground.

What I don't get is a performance cars that are scraping the floor. My mate knows a guy with a Golf GTI, nearly 300bhp on airbags. What's the point!!!! Performance car or cruiser, don't see the point in a tuned engine in a car you have to drive so carefully in case you drive over a dead mouse and it rips your bumper off! lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> The thing with the Dub scene is that everything has to be as low as possible.
> 
> Now I don't mind a low car, air/hydraulic suspension is all well and good if you want your car inches from the ground.
> 
> What I don't get is a performance cars that are scraping the floor. My mate knows a guy with a Golf GTI, nearly 300bhp on airbags. What's the point!!!! Performance car or cruiser, don't see the point in a tuned engine in a car you have to drive so carefully in case you drive over a dead mouse and it rips your bumper off! lol


I've seen guys pump £20k+ into a Golf and think you could be sitting in a nice car for the amount you've spent.

Their argument is that they want something different to which the obvious response is countless people have the exact same "different" car.

It all ends up money that will be lost.

More fun buying a good car or alternatively peeing it up the walls every weekend.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I dont mind the dub look, used to be into it heavly a few years ago. Now when i see cars that are scraping the floor i just want to get the driver out and slap them! 

Its all well and good lowering a car to a nice height but when it scraps the floor and knackers it then what is the point


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I appreciate a well modified cars, even some of the more typical dub styling can look really good. 

But I'm not one taking a car and ruining how it drives for the sake of looks.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Their argument is that they want something different to which the obvious response is countless people have the exact same "different" car.


I think the Dub scene reminds me of Emo's...



:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

"If it ain't rubbin,you ain't dubbin"


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Remember. No fatties as the car will scrape. 

Be different and jack it up like a landy, Then laugh at all the low n slow crew as you whoosh past them crushing there pathetic pussy magnetmobiles. 

*i dont endorse that you actually do this*


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ottostein said:


> Remember. No fatties as the car will scrape.


Fat chicks are just like mopeds.... great fun to ride until your mates catch you..... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

LOL at some of the comments, I was also into the VW scene for a while, and a mate got some votex bumpers for his and turned it into a R32 lookalike, it was almost unique as we had a road trip to the wolfsburg factory to get them. 

I had a company car bora after my GTI and for a 2.0 it went ok when wound up, handling was like blancmange though even compared to the golf


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Fat chicks are just like mopeds.... great fun to ride until your mates catch you.....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Gonna disagree with that post.

Mopeds are horrible to ride whatsoever!!! :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is the Dub scene these days but it is an modern day equivalent to this.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> The thing with the Dub scene is that everything has to be as low as possible.
> 
> Now I don't mind a low car, air/hydraulic suspension is all well and good if you want your car inches from the ground.
> 
> What I don't get is a performance cars that are scraping the floor. My mate knows a guy with a Golf GTI, nearly 300bhp on airbags. What's the point!!!! Performance car or cruiser, don't see the point in a tuned engine in a car you have to drive so carefully in case you drive over a dead mouse and it rips your bumper off! lol


Hang on a minute now, radical, ultima, corvette, mustang? All aren't particularly high off the ground. Then again a gti doesn't exactly serve the track purpose of any of those.


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

All about OEM I'm afraid, all this spaced wheels and stretched tyres looks terrible and a complete waste of time and money.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jonmaddock said:


> All about OEM I'm afraid, all this spaced wheels and stretched tyres looks terrible and a complete waste of time and money.


I'm all for improvement.

I enjoy people who take a car and do something special within reason.

Buying a basic car and spending more than the car is worth is pointless in my opinion.

It become even more pointless when you buy an average car and make changes that are detrimental the ability of the car.

Pumping £20k into a Golf is mental. You could be driving something really nice and not a chav mobile.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Each to their own, as i enjoy the dub scene its not only the cars i like, but the scene, style and banter. I had my Saab and got involved in the owners club and no where near as much fun, same with the BMW scene....VAG has such a massive following, yes lowering your car soo much, its rubbish to drive is maybe a waste but then again, its the owners choice....I have a friend, owns a Passat W8, spent a fortune on it, car was amazing IMO, low but stunning, engine went and so far he has bought 4 other W8's as doner cars...thats a big investment, but thats what he enjoys....I think saying spending £20k on a golf would make it chavy, im sure an R32 with Twin Turbo aint chavy, serious weapon...the R32 vs the Z4 on you tube highlights that, or the R32TT vs the Lambo's.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Each to their own, as i enjoy the dub scene its not only the cars i like, but the scene, style and banter. I had my Saab and got involved in the owners club and no where near as much fun, same with the BMW scene....VAG has such a massive following, yes lowering your car soo much, its rubbish to drive is maybe a waste but then again, its the owners choice....I have a friend, owns a Passat W8, spent a fortune on it, car was amazing IMO, low but stunning, engine went and so far he has bought 4 other W8's as doner cars...thats a big investment, but thats what he enjoys....I think saying spending £20k on a golf would make it chavy, im sure an R32 with Twin Turbo aint chavy, serious weapon...the R32 vs the Z4 on you tube highlights that, or the R32TT vs the Lambo's.


It's still an R32. Sure, if it's about performance in a straight line, there are many cars that £20k would make quicker than a lambo, they still won't be a lambo.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

jonmaddock said:


> All about OEM I'm afraid, all this spaced wheels and stretched tyres looks terrible and a complete waste of time and money.


OEM looks crap on some cars. There are sensible mods for most cars.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jonmaddock said:


> All about OEM I'm afraid, all this spaced wheels and stretched tyres looks terrible and a complete waste of time and money.


I think spaced wheels done correctly looks good...





I do agree about the stretched look... I don't get that.... but as long as everyone is happy..

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It's still an R32. Sure, if it's about performance in a straight line, there are many cars that £20k would make quicker than a lambo, they still won't be a lambo.


I do like it when someone makes a normal car fast, but I like it when people do it themselves and not spend mega money getting others to do it for them.

You still have to draw a line on how much you spend in my opinion.

Too often they aren't anwhere near as good as they should be though.

Like a few guys on here. Won't think twice spending a fortune on a tub of wax but then run their car with budget parts.

I like this VW from the other week. 650bhp in a Golf and brakes discs for a car with 1/4 the power.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Volkswage...hzCmoWDa51xUcvJJFnO9A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I think spaced wheels done correctly looks good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are ugly cuey, why did you waste your money on that crap 

The z needs more spacing/wider wheels though 

I do get the stretched look, up to a point. Besides, the m3 standard 19"s looked stretched mildly.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I do like it when someone makes a normal car fast, but I like it when people do it themselves and not spend mega money getting others to do it for them.
> 
> You still have to draw a line on how much you spend in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Call me odd, but I don't like the r32 engine that much.

I love the HPF m3s, the silly lingenfeltered vettes, the roushed mustangs, the nismo'd r34's, but the r32 engine, doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Call me odd, but I don't like the r32 engine that much.
> 
> I love the HPF m3s, the silly lingenfeltered vettes, the roushed mustangs, the nismo'd r34's, but the r32 engine, doesn't appeal to me.


The R32 sounds nice but they are nothing special.

I wasn't linking that in praise of the car.

That's what many modified cars are like. The owner concentrates too hard on one area and completely neglects the rest.

All that power and quite clearly it can't handle it.

Not only in the sellers words is it too aggressive for the road the parts used aren't up to the job.

People can make a mundane car faster than a supercar but rarely does it amount to a fun car to drive, be reliable or any more use than a straight line.

Obviously that guy realised after just 350 miles the car was pointless.

If it's dangerous on the road he will be a liability on the track ignoring the fact those brakes will last no time.

Yet many people will still see that as cool and only concentrate on 650bhp in a Golf and how it it quicker than ABC over a few hundred metres.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Kerr said:


> The R32 sounds nice but they are nothing special.
> 
> I wasn't linking that in praise of the car.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I have had loads of high power cars, but the most fun i have ever had was in an Integra DC2 Type R.

seriously well sorted car, not much power but bags of fun.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Why all the hate towards the VW scene? It's their money and car, they can do whatever they like! It's not just VWs anyway, I'd love to drive something like this:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I used to be into the "dub" scene a few years ago. And even then I thought the cars that where sat with there sump touching the floor looked silly. I was more into performance and although my car was lowered it was lowered and stiffened to uprate performance. so the wish bones where sat level etc. 

But its a bit like any scene. Go to a car show, look at the silly people who spent thousands on a car, look at it and move onto the next one. To actually spend my personal money on doing a car up like that i think is insane. who are you actually trying to impress and do these people actually care? Pointless.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Im into the dub scene, I think some of you are just getting too old and sensible :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah, would just prefer to spend the money where it counts. On more power handling and stopping.

I never do anything that cant be removed at the point of sale.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

If you enjoy and can afford it, do it!


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

MarkH said:


> Never owned one, it is like some perverted fetish I have, think they look fantastic but don't know why, a boring four door saloon, with no performance!!!!!!!!


I know it's been a while since you posted this but I have the same thing.

The 1st time I ever noticed a Bora was about 8 years ago when I was a student. Everytime I saw that car on the street I just had to look at it. Ever since I found out it's a Bora, I knew that is the 1st car I'm gonna buy. Now finally, after 7 or so years, I bought my very own.

One of the main things I like about the Bora is the shape of the rear doors. It goes over the wheel and isn't just cut off somewhere like with most cars. Another thing I really like about the Bora is the shape of the boot.

I'm not into pimping cars but will make few adjustments to make it more sexy for me  I'll lower it a bit and that's probably it. The wheels I have already look great, I think.

So yeah.. I still don't know why I'm so attracted to the right Bora. It's just a family car .. but for me, I find it a sexy car!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mitthero said:


> I know it's been a while since you posted this but I have the same thing.
> 
> The 1st time I ever noticed a Bora was about 8 years ago when I was a student. Everytime I saw that car on the street I just had to look at it. Ever since I found out it's a Bora, I knew that is the 1st car I'm gonna buy. Now finally, after 7 or so years, I bought my very own.
> 
> ...


No offence, but if you think a Bora is sexy, you need to get your eyesight checked 

There's a reason it's called a bora.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Some people found Charlie Dimmock attractive, probably because she didn't wear a bra and her t-shirt got wet fairly frequently. Who are we to tell people what they should like, if it floats yer boat go for it I say. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good luck with the Bora , glad someone loves them we are all different , i just cant see the attraction i had a passat when the new style first came out great car for family caravan towing space and value, but it was a floaty boat to drive. but hey if you got the cash and the love get it out of your system as a Dubs car when you have mid life crises may look at tad silly imho, but i may be wrong


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> No offence, but if you think a Bora is sexy, you need to get your eyesight checked
> 
> There's a reason it's called a bora.


I think my Bora is sexy yes.. no need for eyes checked thank you.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mitthero said:


> I think my Bora is sexy yes.. no need for eyes checked thank you.


this may make the next spec savers add :lol:


----------



## Mitthero (Sep 10, 2013)

So.. as I understand it. Just because you don't feel/think the same way as another or don't understand something, one must ridicule the other?

I'm here to express my similarities with the OP, hoped that could be done without being ridiculed by fellow DWers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mitthero said:


> So.. as I understand it. Just because you don't feel/think the same way as another or don't understand something, one must ridicule the other?
> 
> I'm here to express my similarities with the OP, hoped that could be done without being ridiculed by fellow DWers.


don't worry we are only having a bit of harmless fun and i can't see anyone ridiculling anyone:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mitthero said:


> So.. as I understand it. Just because you don't feel/think the same way as another or don't understand something, one must ridicule the other?
> 
> I'm here to express my similarities with the OP, hoped that could be done without being ridiculed by fellow DWers.


It only gets worse from here on in. 

Guys are bantering with you and pulling your leg.

Many people don't like VWs, but there is far more on here that at utterly obsessed to scary levels.

Brand loyalty is very strong on here. Not just cars but detailing brands, where people get obsessed so much they can't actually accept an opinion(or facts) that differ from their own wildly biased opinion.

You'll learn he tricks to give the abuse back.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kerr said:


> It only gets worse from here on in.
> 
> Guys are bantering with you and pulling your leg.
> 
> ...


Kind of like being told by Adolf Hitler that many people don't like Judaism. The irony would be too much to bear.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

johanr77 said:


> Kind of like being told by Adolf Hitler that many people don't like Judaism. The irony would be too much to bear.


I don't mind some VWs. I wouldn't at all say I hate them.

Not a fan of the cheesy modified scene that affects some, but standard many are good.

Probably the bit that gets my back up a bit is the way the owners genuinely have a belief the cars are on another planet to everything else. Mention any negative or the brands that are really their rivals and they have a hissy fit.

They just get too upset as they have too much of an inflated opinion. That's their issues.

Thanks for the comparison to Adolf Hitler. Glad that an apparent dislike for VW puts me at that height. Irony and all that stuff.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I don't mind some VWs. I wouldn't at all say I hate them.
> 
> Not a fan of the cheesy modified scene that affects some, but standard many are good.
> 
> ...


:doublesho i see your dislike to VAG equipment has got you into the superleague when is comes to being compared to evil dictators i see or is it all a storm in a wax pot?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> :doublesho i see your dislike to VAG equipment has got you into the superleague when is comes to being compared to evil dictators i see or is it all a storm in a wax pot?


So many touchy sensitive people on here these days.

Some people need to grow some and leave their little cocoon. So easily offended.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> Some people found Charlie Dimmock attractive, probably because she didn't wear a bra and her t-shirt got wet fairly frequently. Who are we to tell people what they should like, if it floats yer boat go for it I say. :thumb:


You, in a tutu


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> Kind of like being told by Adolf Hitler that many people don't like Judaism. The irony would be too much to bear.


Wait, so people who don't like vws are fascists? Interesting.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Wait, so people who don't like vws are fascists? Interesting.


Pretty sure Hitler was a VW fan, so not *all* fascists dislike VW.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> Pretty sure Hitler was a VW fan, so not *all* fascists dislike VW.


I thought hitlers favourite car was a beetle. So, do you not sense the irony?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

That a fascist liked a VW and that many others fascists don't?.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> That a fascist liked a VW and that many others fascists don't?.


Clearly not you though


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This site amazes me some times we go from liking a Bora to Hitler discussion , that must win the most off topic thread of the year, lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

who cares at the end of the day they're cars,yes I drive a VW granted it's not new, but it gets me from A2B economical etc,but the fact is it's still a car.
Why get frustrated and emotional????


----------

